# Problem with NFS and special characters



## cerbero (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi,
I use my Linux machine as a file server, and in some of the filenames I use nordic characters (Å, Ä, Ö). I want to use NFS to mount it on my Mac, but character encoding is screwing it up for me. When I mount an NFS share from my Linux machine, all file/folder names that have those special characters in them are shown as being named simply "?". I was wondering if there's any way to fix this.

Let me give you an example:
If I copy the file "Björk - 01 - All is Full of Love.mp3" from my Mac to my Linux machine by any means other than NFS (ex. SMB, FTP), the file is named correctly. When I do an ls command on the linux box, it is listed as "Björk - 01 - All is Full of Love.mp3", like it should, aswell as just looking at the mounted SMB share in the Finder. However, when looking at the file with the Finder on a mounted NFS share, it is listed as "Bj?" and is shown as a default binary file.
If I copy the same file from my Mac to my Linux machine over NFS, it is listed correctly in the Finder when looking at the NFS share, but when I do an ls command on the Linux machine, it is listed as "BjoÌrk - 01 - All is Full of Love.mp3".

So, I need a way for the Finder to read and write special characters on NFS shares the same way it reads and writes them on SMB shares, and I have no idea of how to accomplish it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

I was also wondering whether it's possible to prevent OS X from writing .DS_Store files to the NFS share? In Samba, I can just edit the "veto files" option, but I haven't found anything similar for NFS.


----------



## cerbero (Mar 6, 2004)

*bump*

Anyone? I really need some help with this...
Thanks.


----------

